# Mini incentives & leasing



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

I have been looking at the Mini S Convertible lately, and the more I look at it the more I like it. I havent driven one yet but I have drive several S coupes. 

It would be the perfect fun beach weekend car.

My question is, has anyone leased one lately, are the leases good or are they junk. Loaded up at $30k its a pretty good price for a fun fast convertible, I cant touch a Z4 at that price, but how are the leases?


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

BMWFS has not offered any incentives, leasing or financing, as far as I know, since the MINI came out. They don't need to, they can sell every car they can get for MSRP. In general, leasing is not that attractive for cars in that price range, but I'd be interested to hear what they tell you at the dealer. I decided to pay in full for my MCS so as not to have two car payments.


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

mtbscott said:


> BMWFS has not offered any incentives, leasing or financing, as far as I know, since the MINI came out. They don't need to, they can sell every car they can get for MSRP. In general, leasing is not that attractive for cars in that price range, but I'd be interested to hear what they tell you at the dealer. I decided to pay in full for my MCS so as not to have two car payments.


Ok thanks I will check it out, I am waiting on the E90 M3 conv, till then I wanted something fun for a few years. But didnt feel like paying alot for it. Thanks!


----------

